# Javadoc Syntax-Highlighting



## Natorion (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

in JavaDoc gibt es ja eine Flag um direkt in den Source-Code zu verlinken (-linksource). Leider gibt es dort aber kein Syntax-Highlighting, wodurch der Mehrwert schwindet  hat wer eine Ahnung wie man mittels Doclet oder CSS (würde das über CSS überhaupt gehen?) dieses Highlighting reinbekommt. Am besten wären natürlich fertige Lösungen. Es gibt da zwar ein oder zwei fertige Doclets bzw. Tools, die aber wieder die restliche API umformatieren wollen, was mir dann wieder überhaupt nicht gefällt 

lg
natorion


----------



## maki (19. Aug 2008)

Was meinst du meinst mit "Syntax-Highlighting"?

Wenn die Standard API gelinkt wird, ist zB. ein String ein Link, mein Browser zeigt ihn mir auch als solchen an.


----------



## Natorion (20. Aug 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Syntax-Highlighting

erster und zweiter eintrag.


----------



## maki (20. Aug 2008)

Nachmal langsam:
Syntax-Highlighting bringt nur etwas, wenn man sich den Quellcode ansieht.

Soweit alles klar?

Javadoc zeigt dir nicht den Quellcode, sondern eben nur die Javadoc als HTML.

Was genau ist nun dein Problem?

Vielleicht interessiert dich ja xref.


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2008)

@maki
Ich glaube, er meint, dass wenn er Sourcecode verlinkt, dass dieser mit Syntaxhighlighting angezeigt wird.

Dazu wirst du den Quellcode in HML konvertieren müssen. Der erste naive Suchversuch nach java2html, bringt das hier: http://www.java2html.de


----------



## Natorion (21. Aug 2008)

Korrekt und danke Gast  

Hab das Java2Html mal genauer angeschaut, stand ja nirgends in der Beschreibung, dass es das kann ... eigentlich suggeriert es sogar das Gegenteil.

@maki
Das nächste mal bitte den ganzen Post lesen und verstehen, dann antworten


----------

